# One GIANT leap in my journey!



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so ridiculously happy that I have to share this with you all! You have been lovely to me even at this early stage...so here goes!

Saw my neurologist a while back and he ran all the tests needed to check what my epilepsy is doing but all the EEG's came back clear...no abnormal traces...so he referred me to a neuropsychologist...and to cut a long story short...

I AM NOT EPILEPTIC!!! Nope...I have something called Non Epileptic Attack Disorder - it is in short a psychological condition, possibly has been happening since I was 16 and all the seizures were reinforced subconscious behaviour resulting in the fits...makes no sense I know but here is the good news.

I have completely come off all my medication I have been taking for the past 5 years

I have had no seizure in 7 weeks (a record)

I am sleeping better, happier and less stressed

BUT....I am allowed to drive again    

AND I can have kids....with the same risks as everyone else...no higher birth defect or m/c risk as every other woman!

BIG GRINS ALL ROUND


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh hon, that's such great news for you! It's amazing how the mind can control the body like that, but now with  a clear diagnosis and off those drugs, you're well on your way to the baby of your dreams! (Oh and you can look forward to sitting in traffic jams too!)


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG! I treat NEAD! what a coincidence!!! Have a really good success rate and we are planning on starting a group in September sometime!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what great news 
Lx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Wonderful news Jemimi - enjoy your new lease of life   x


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your lovely words! I am loving my new self and cannot wait to move on with my life...university cannot come quick enough for me!!

Bagpuss - wow...that is a coincidence! Please get in touch, I would love to know more about the group  - hope Edie-May is doing well and not running you ragged!

I now have a clean house, new fridge and need a shower...and its threatening to storm! But I have laundry to go out on the line...I think I need other things to do rather than domesticity!!

Mima xxx


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats brilliant news Mima, good luck for all your future plans

whisks xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

What wonderful news!

CLP


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks lovelies!! I am driving again! Having a few lessons first and then buying my sister's Lupo from her in August!

Very happy Mima!!

xxxx


----------

